
Show HN: Memes on the Blockchain - jajoosam
https://www.memeschain.com/?ref=hn
======
srameshr
Thanks for the post @jajoosam. The plan is to introduce people to the powerful
concept of tracking permanent ownership of a digital asset on the blockchain
via trivial things like memes. Hope you enjoyed it.

SITE -- [https://www.memeschain.com](https://www.memeschain.com) PH --
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/memeschain](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/memeschain)

------
soared
It costs money to makes memes? Why not take a % of sale instead

~~~
srameshr
Well, the problem is blatant plagiarism. The extremely small cap on each meme
owned, deters people from just owning every meme they see on the web. People
wont mind, shelling out a small fee, to own a meme that they came up with.

